# What to do In case of Zombie Attack



## Cryozombie (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzkJbWl45kU&feature=related


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm so glad to have this useful knowledge against this communist conspiracy to harm the great United States of America.... yeah...


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 25, 2009)

ROFL - splendid stuff


----------



## still learning (Nov 6, 2009)

Hello,  Sure learn alot here...in case of any Zombie Attacks...We now know what to do....!   Excellant stuffs to learn?

Aloha,


----------



## Omar B (Nov 6, 2009)

It's one of my dreams to see the zombie Apocalypse.  In fact some of my favorite books are The Zombie Survival Guide and World War Z.  My sister says I'm too obsessed with zombies, I think they are funny.


----------



## sfs982000 (Nov 6, 2009)

Omar B said:


> It's one of my dreams to see the zombie Apocalypse. In fact some of my favorite books are The Zombie Survival Guide and World War Z. My sister says I'm too obsessed with zombies, I think they are funny.


 
I feel your pain Omar, my wife says the same thing to me


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 6, 2009)

The Zombie Apocalypse is here and now, my friends.  We are all living in the middle of it as we speak.  Just look at all the people around you, the evidence abounds...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 6, 2009)

Warning PG-13

But what if this Zombie attacks


----------

